# It's Vintage to me



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We replace a few FP panels every month it seems. They were installed everywhere here in the late 1960's and 1970's.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

1060?

Wow they last a long time.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

BBQ said:


> 1060?
> 
> Wow they last a long time.





Uh I think you know that was a typo......:laughing:


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

BBQ said:


> 1060?
> 
> Wow they last a long time.


I think William the conquerer had an FPE in one of his castle's.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

A customer has a 347/600 volt version like that.. Freakin' hate that thing..


----------

